# Benross HTX Type R Irons....I'm not on commission, honest!



## craig_chesterfield (Nov 16, 2016)

I first hit these at the American Golf Show in Manchester early this year. We went to the Benross stand because all of the others were very busy, so thought 'why not?'. 
After being told that these clubs are British made, no money goes into paying players and their R&D department is ever expanding, we were very interested.

As soon as I hit them, I was hooked. They're hot. Like a rocket off the face. Obviously at the show it was only a launch monitor so I didn't order there and then. I waited to get fitted a few weeks later when they were released at a local club with fitting facilities. I used to play Rocketbladez Tour with a 7 iron averaging around 150 yards. My Benross goes 165 on the dot. Consistently. I can't speak highly enough for the forgiveness in them. 

No the bit that really got me...the price! Â£309 for a new set, custom fitted. That could have been a special early offer, but they won't be much more than this anyway. I have since added the 4 iron to the set, they're that good. 
They are long, forgiving, workable left right up and down and no problems holding a green. 

If you're looking into new irons, hit these and compare with what you're thinking of getting. The money you save you could put towards a new driver, putter wedges...anything!


----------

